# Moving to canada soon



## grant (aussie) (Jun 16, 2009)

hi everyone, i am moving to canada soon, i was just curious if anyone knew anythin about insurance like how to go about it, and what will i need to purchase a car over there? eg regerstration
if anyone could help me that would be great


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

grant (aussie) said:


> hi everyone, i am moving to canada soon, i was just curious if anyone knew anythin about insurance like how to go about it, and what will i need to purchase a car over there? eg regerstration
> if anyone could help me that would be great


What type of insurance, health/life/auto/home? You will require to go to an insurance broker or one of the companies that sells direct. If it's auto insurance prepare for a shock. It is expensive here, particularly to newcomers. Bring as much information about your insurance in OZ, including letter from insurer there about your history.
To buy a car just go to a dealership of your choice. Be aware you may have trouble acquiring credit if that's what you need. The dealership will register the car before delivery. You will require to change your licence.


----------

